# wallflower



## borek49

Dobrý den, chtěl jsem se zeptat jestli existuje český ekvivalent, který je mužského rodu, pro anglický výraz wallflower (ostýchavá, stydlivá osoba). Děkuji předem


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Nelíbí se vám ... ?


> *8 typů lidí, na které v těchto dnech narazíte v čekárně u doktora *(...)
> *7. Ostýchavec*
> Nechce mít s lidmi v čekárně vůbec nic společného. Dokonce se ani neposadí, ale postává v zádveří. Bojácně pokukuje po všech kolem a bojí se, aby si domů neodnesl ještě něco horšího než to, s čím přišel. (g.cz)
> 
> *17 typů lidí, který potkáte na silvestrovský párty *(...)
> *17. OSTÝCHAVEC*
> Kluk, který vám hned po svém odchodu z baru napíše na FB, že z vás nemohl spustit oči. A není ošklivej. Škoda, že vy už jste tou dobou s jeho kámošem na záchodech pro tělesně postižené. (cilichili.cz)


----------



## Mejsy

Nebo stydlín


----------



## Cautus

Zde jsou synonyma, i když ne vždy zcela běžně k vidění.
Při výběru velmi záleží na kontextu. Má to být pojmenování povzbudivé, urážející, neutrální...?

nesmělý - nesmělín
plachý - plachoš
ostýchavý - ostycha
upjatý - upjan
zaražený - zaražprd
stydlivý - stydlín
upejpavý - upejpák
introvertní - introš

_Zdroj: slovnik-synonym.cz/web.php/slovo/nesmely_

Ale bez kontexu *stydlín* rozhodně vede 
_Cautus_


----------

